# overclocking or change clock speed



## wardeng

hi i just recently got a motherboard from a friend.i had a compaq deskpro en 866 desktop but the motherboard fried.i took the proccesser chip from it and put it in my other motherboard.the chip is 866mhz and it is reading 650mhz wut do i do to get it to read 866 mhz this is the chip info i got --------[ EVEREST Corporate Edition ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v4.50.1330
Benchmark Module 2.3.224.0
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Computer VGMAIN (VGMAIN)
Generator JDMAIN
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-08-12
Time 07:40


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Computer Type Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.13 (IE 7.0)
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name VGMAIN (VGMAIN)
User Name JDMAIN
Logon Domain [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Date / Time 2008-08-12 / 07:40

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium IIIE, 650 MHz (6.5 x 100)
Motherboard Name Trigem Emachines
Motherboard Chipset Intel Whitney i810
System Memory [ TRIAL VERSION ]
BIOS Type Phoenix (11/30/00)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter  Intel(R) 82810 Graphics Controller (Microsoft Corporation) (32 MB)
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400 (64 MB)
3D Accelerator Intel i752
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400
Monitor Compaq FS7600 [17" CRT] (CNN4240N9X)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Cirrus Logic CS4299 @ Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-1]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(r) 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive Maxtor 94610U6 (45 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/66)
Disk Drive ST380011A (80 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Disk Drive WDC WD200BB-00AUA1 (18 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive ASUS CRW-4832AS (48x/32x/52x CD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) [ TRIAL VERSION ]
D: (NTFS) 43957 MB (37686 MB free)
E: (FAT32) 19075 MB (8953 MB free)
Total Size [ TRIAL VERSION ]

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse Samsung Mouse USB Mouse

Network:
Primary IP Address [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Primary MAC Address 00-40-F6-8C-27-87
Network Adapter Intel 21143-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (Generic) (192. [ TRIAL VERSION ])

Peripherals:
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - USB Controller [B-1]
USB Device USB Human Interface Device

DMI:
DMI BIOS Vendor Phoenix Technologies LTD
DMI BIOS Version Ver 1.02
DMI System Manufacturer TriGem Computer, Inc.
DMI System Product Emachines
DMI System Version 100
DMI System Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer TriGem Computer, Inc.
DMI Motherboard Product TriGem System Board
DMI Motherboard Version 000000
DMI Motherboard Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Manufacturer TriGem Computer, Inc.
DMI Chassis Version N/A
DMI Chassis Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Asset Tag [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Type Desktop Case
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets 2 / 1


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: Intel 82810 GMCH0 - DRAM Controller [A-3]

Offset 000: 86 80 20 71 06 01 80 20 03 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9F 10 51 31 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 68 71 F0 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: CE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 06 F8 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 45 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: Intel 82810 GMCH0 - Graphics Controller [A-3]

Offset 000: 86 80 21 71 06 00 B0 02 03 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 08 00 00 F8 00 00 B8 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9F 10 51 31 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 21 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub (ICH) [B-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 18 24 07 01 80 00 02 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 20 30 30 80 22 
Offset 020: 10 E8 F0 E9 00 F0 F0 F7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00 
Offset 040: 00 28 20 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 10 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3A 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F00: Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - PCI-LPC Bridge [B-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 10 24 0F 00 80 02 02 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 01 10 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 81 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 09 0B 80 09 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: FF FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 02 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 02 20 00 00 02 0F 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 10 00 00 80 00 00 01 00 33 22 11 00 00 40 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 40 01 00 00 00 00 3A 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F01: Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - IDE Controller [B-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 11 24 05 00 80 02 02 80 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 01 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 11 24 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 77 E3 73 E3 BB 00 00 00 0F 00 22 22 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3A 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F02: Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - USB Controller [B-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 12 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 21 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 12 24 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 04 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3A 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F03: Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - SMBus Controller [B-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 13 24 01 00 80 02 02 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 01 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 13 24 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 
Offset 040: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3A 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F05: Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 15 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 01 12 00 00 01 13 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9F 10 40 71 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 02 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3A 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D0D F00: nVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX400 Video Adapter

Offset 000: DE 10 10 01 07 00 B0 02 B2 00 00 03 00 F8 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 E9 08 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 05 01 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 02 00 20 00 07 00 00 1F 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 CE D6 23 00 0F 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D0E F00: DEC DC21143 PCI/CardBus Ethernet Adapter

Offset 000: 11 10 19 00 15 00 80 02 41 00 00 02 08 A5 00 00 
Offset 010: 81 FF 00 00 00 FC B7 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 01 14 28 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.f.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ..........IBM VGA Compatible........05/24/03
C000:0040 ..................q...........PMIDX.[............[.NV....$.`...
C000:0080 ....v.#...0.h.....P.huq(.f+g.knk.k..........?>76.<[email protected]*
C000:00C0 .0.H.T.T.*.T.Z.....`.c.....|hLh........f.lh\h.......PCIR........
C000:0100 ....f.......NVIDIA GeForce2 MX-400 VGA BIOS.....................
C000:0140 .............................Version 3.11.01.60.00 ...Copyright 
C000:0180 (C) 1996-2002 NVIDIA Corp....NV11 Board.........................
C000:01C0 Chip Rev B2...................n..z..y..t..i..a..x..bC.7a.r..g%.f
C000:0200 %.h%.cP.e..q%.l%.k..j..o5.uj.v..9..8..1..2N.4..3..6%.5$.I(.f`...
C000:0240 ..................u..fa.f`3....fa.2..,.....C......:.u...T.2.....
C000:0280 ...;.u... 2.....u...t..Q.......>"Y.f..7......f.#....f........u..
C000:02C0 X..f..7...f........u..B..f..7...........u.S...[.T..........".C..
C000:0300 .C..u............C..u..........f......C...."'C..'C..u...B.J..f..
C000:0340 ..........f......C..'C..u..f.....Qf..7.........C...s.f......f...
C000:0380 ".C.........f......C.B.."'C....u..f....Y.3.....f.L...fV..fPf3..
C000:03C0 X.f..7...f.......G.f.......=.fXf^.6.f.P....L.f....&....S.......t


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.
can anyone help me?


----------



## af3

There would be settings in your BIOS setup or jumpers on your motherboard having to do with "FSB" or "CPU Clock"

It appears that your bus speed is 100MHz and your multiplier is set to 6.5
If you set it to (if your board can handle it) 8.66 then your CPU would run at 866MHz

When it comes to eMachines, I doubt that they are overclocking friendly but you never know. Good luck!


----------



## Underclocker

I'm thinking the FSB to RAM clock ratio is set to 1:1 in the BIOS. Provided the motherboard can handle 133MHz chips, change that to 4:3 and the FSB to 133MHz would yield 866MHz. If both the memory is 133MHz and board supports it then it's even simpler, just set the FSB to 133MHz and you're done.


----------



## af3

Heh, I had a feeling that no multiplier could do 8.66. 
Please ignore what I said wardeng!


----------



## wardeng

ok i looked at the board cuz i cannot do anything in the bios and there is no jumpers on the board the jumpers are missing and i found some backups.i need to know how to set the jumpers to allow it to read 866mhz. ty for your help.


----------



## af3

If you could take a picture of the jumpers, we could tell you. I can't find an image of your board.

Which exact board is it? EVEREST wasn't too helpful to me in that regard.


----------



## wardeng

ok umm i dont know the board exactly and niether does my friend but if u have a free program that will help identify it that would be great


----------



## wardeng

it has foxconn sound output and foxconn cpu cooler


----------



## af3

A quick Google search yields this:
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php
This would give you plenty of info about your board. Please post the results. :smile:


----------



## wardeng

its says trigem motherboard and on the motherboard it says cognac does this help?


----------



## af3

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=bph05159&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=60447#N668



> Part / Feature Specification / Support
> HP/Compaq name Cognac
> Motherboard supplier Trigem
> System BIOS supplier PhoenixBIOS
> Processor brand Intel
> Processor socket type Socket 370
> Processor family Pentium III
> 
> Celeron
> Processor Speed Pentium III: up to 1 GH
> 
> Celeron: up to 800 MHz.
> Processor front side bus frequency 100 MHz or 133 MHz FSB, depending on the specific processor
> Chipset name i810
> Memory type SDRAM
> Memory speed 66 MHz SDRAM or 100 MHz SDRAM depending on system
> Memory sockets Two DIMM (168-pin)
> Maximum memory 512 GB (2 x 256 MB)
> 
> HP recommends a maximum of 128 MB per DIMM (256 maximum).
> IDE modes PIO Mode 3, 4, ATAPI
> Expansion slots 3 PCI
> Ports 1 PS/2 keyboard
> 1 PS/2 mouse
> 2 USB 1.0
> 1 serial
> 1 parallel
> 1 game


This should be the board... there appear to be no clock speed or FSB speed related jumpers. I suspect any settings that would fix your problem to be disabled in BIOS setup. Have a look if you did not already. :4-dontkno

When you turn on your computer, do you see a big e-Machines logo with text at the very bottom or top of the screen having to do with "Setup"?


----------



## wardeng

no i just a white screen saying emaching when that comes on i have to hit delete button pressed all buttons to find that out


----------



## wardeng

mine only has 2 expansion slots not 3


----------



## wardeng

this is wut my motherboard is trigem cognac mat# 115661cognac 20000731


----------



## Underclocker

A CMOS reset might do the trick and allow the BIOS to automatically reconfigure, or at least let you change the BIOS settings. Despite your motherboard only having two expansion, you can still try following what the HP site states as the boards are similar.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=bph05159&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=60447#N843

Scroll down to "Jumper locations and functions" and follow those instructions.


----------



## wardeng

how do i do a cmos reset?


----------



## wardeng

how do i short the solder points?


----------



## af3

There are two ways.

1) Remove the watch battery for... a minute and put it back in and turn on the computer.

2) Find a "jumper" that says "CMOS Reset" and switch it over and back. Some systems require you to start the computer with the jumper set to the reset position, shut down, and put the jumper back.

Example jumper:


----------

